# ADB dismisses the Ghost



## TheSpore (Oct 15, 2009)

Im not sure how validity there is in this and wouldn't be all too surprised if this was trully false, so take god LD50 dosage of some salt IMO, I will dig deeper into this as much as possible, but I may find nothing I may be a former analyst, but even we run into trouble in the research department. 

Anyway just veiw the article below I provied, it is literally everyone's favorite author completely raggin on ghost 21's rumours that he reports on. He is claiming most of what he says is wrong and complete BS, I find it a lil hgard to believe, because as far as I have seen many of Ghost's rumours are typically on spot with few deviations. Well make your own assumption. 

via Aaron Dembski-Bowden


> The more rumours I check out, the more I see that are clearly false.
> 
> "Ghost21" seems to be the one spouting the most nonsense. Whether I was privy to actual Codex rumours or not is pretty irrelevant when there are several points I can flat-out say "Nope" to, in regards to how the IP department explains the fluff to us, and when the rumours are pretending to use characters that the codices are essentially not allowed to touch / wouldn't use without asking us what those characters' fates actually are.
> 
> ...


via ghost21


> I'm not exactly sure what to say to that one... regardless.
> 
> If he is who he says he is, why take such a hard ass attitude?
> 
> ...


via Aaron Dembski-Bowden


> if he is who he says he is why take such a hard ass attitude?
> 
> I'm not taking any attitude, really. I'm only pointing out the rumours I know are either false, or exceedingly unlikely to bear fruit.
> 
> ...


http://natfka.blogspot.com/2011/12/battle-for-rumor-mill-chaos-legions.html#more


----------



## Digg40k (Sep 7, 2008)

I reckon ADB *IS* Ghost21 and this is all Alpha Legionnaire tactics. DUN DUN DUNNNNNNNNNNN!

*DISCLAIMER* This is a joke. *DISCLAIMER*


----------



## SoulGazer (Jun 14, 2009)

Digg40k said:


> I reckon ADB *IS* Ghost21 and this is all Alpha Legionnaire tactics. DUN DUN DUNNNNNNNNNNN!
> 
> *DISCLAIMER* This is a joke. *DISCLAIMER*


No, YOU are Alpha Legion and you're just trying to throw us off by stating the truth then passing it off as a joke! I'm on to you! :threaten:


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

SoulGazer said:


> No, YOU are Alpha Legion and you're just trying to throw us off by stating the truth then passing it off as a joke! I'm on to you! :threaten:


Wrong. I am Alpharius. I am Legion.


----------



## TheSpore (Oct 15, 2009)

Doelago said:


> Wrong. I am Alpharius. I am Legion.


Thats impossible Im Alpharius, imposter!


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

TheSpore said:


> Thats impossible Im Alpharius, imposter!


I am Alpharius. We are all Alpharius. :crazy:


----------



## Svartmetall (Jun 16, 2008)

Doelago said:


> I am Alpharius. We are all Alpharius. :crazy:


I am Alpharius, and so is my wife!


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

Svartmetall said:


> I am Alpharius, and so is my wife!


Oddly enough so are my friends. and my dog. and my car!


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Stephen_Newman said:


> Oddly enough so are my friends. and my dog. and my car!


... And my cat...


----------



## SoulGazer (Jun 14, 2009)

Doelago said:


> ... And my cat...












And my axe!


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Yo momma's Alpharius!

Midnight


----------



## TheSpore (Oct 15, 2009)

Ok so in all seriousness what do youy make of this anyway, I personally just don't thing this is anyway trully valid though the tone ADB used seemed quite profesional.


----------



## hungryugolino (Sep 12, 2009)

Thank goodness for ADB. And thank goodness Ward is being, well...warded from one of the few codicies already at his depths of bad writing.

Also, I am Alpharius.


----------



## SuperSquid (Feb 5, 2011)

*Alpharius*

I agree with hungryuglino. Thank goodness Ward isn't involved with that one. Also all of the prior posters may be Alpharius, but i am Imotekh of the Necrotyr, we ARE legion, and (bzzztzzttzzzz) you are all destroyed. Your worlds are now ours.

*maniacal laughter ensues*


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

I stand by Aaron on this one. As a personal friend of mine, i know he knows what he's talking about. the Authors are privvy to a lot of information, especially when it comes to continuity of fluff. If they're going to rape characters in the codex, the authors know it well enough in advance.

CP


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

I'm with ADB on this one actually... from all of Ghosts stuff i've read, he seems to be 50-50 at best when it comes to rumours... He does get some things spot on, but alot of other things he'll claim he was misquoted, or people didn't understand correctly.


That said, probably all of us, knowing GW could make up a bunch of rumours on teh spot and have 50% of them be true... so who knows for sure whats going on?


----------



## Shandathe (May 2, 2010)

Just the people who aren't allowed to comment due to NDAs, I'm pretty sure :victory:


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

what do monkeys sing at Christmas ? jungle bells !


I am Ralpharius


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

ADB is alpharius.


----------



## Weapon (Mar 5, 2009)

...then who was Omegon?

Jokes aside, I love ADB and the Night Lords trilogy. After reading the past two novels, he's really given me a completely different view on what a Chaos Space Marine can be.

At this stage, I would follow him to hell, then run away.

I'd actually follow him in if the last book was out already.


However, he has clearly marked out this "ghost21" character as an enemy of Games Workshop who should be dealt with swiftly and with extreme prejudice. 

Now I don't know who ghost is or why he posts rumours, but if ADB says that we have to brutally murder him for standing against the legendary writer then what right do we have to not immediately end him?


----------



## Digg40k (Sep 7, 2008)

On topic after my initial outburst which sparked some kind of weird, alternate version of Spartacus I'm with ADB. I know who ADB is, I know he's legit, why would I put my money on someone else who doesn't come with the same credentials? As far as I'm concerned Ghost21 could be a random fan boy giving head for future release hints, entirely removed from GW. HEADS FOR HINTS PEOPLE!


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Honestly I'm taking this whole thing with a grain of salt. I'm familiar with Ghost's rumors and he's got a good track record from what I've seen (about 60% or so which isn't bad for someone who drops rumors anonymously on the internet for our benefit. 

Now I get the siding with ADB, I really do. If James Swallow was posting online that someone was wrong about the next Sisters codex and what he was saying is correct I'd be pretty close to jumping over to his camp.

*HOWEVER* I'm willing to bet that BL authors who are privy to upcoming information aren't allowed to post it online, much less get into arguments about it while using their real names. Instead if they were to post they would much more likely do it under a different screen name and possibly with an account that didn't have their actual name attached to it. Or they would, you know, keep quiet so they wouldn't end up facing a lawsuit for breaking a NDA.

So I'm leaning more towards Ghost's info but still maintaining a healthy dose of skepticism.


----------



## mcmuffin (Mar 1, 2009)

There are two sides of this argument, and i am inclined to stay in the neutral ground. Neither of them should have sparked off that row like they did, but I actually put a reasonable amount of faith in ghost's rumours, he calls a lot of things, too many for it to be speculation. I do think Aaron (best author ever) was a little bit too confrontational about the whole thing, but he backs it up with his credibility. This then begs the question of Ghost's identity. I am wondering whether he is a plant by GW to give misinformation as well as hints, or whether he could possibly be someone with a source in those meetings, or is he a high-up in GW who is deliberately leaking stuff.....(conspiracy theories commence, i am _not_ alpharius....)


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Yep, siding with Team ADB. 50% success record is not a high enough success record for me to give a damn about this kid.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

gen.ahab said:


> Yep, siding with Team ADB. 50% success record is not a high enough success record for me to give a damn about this kid.


From what I've seen he's closer to 60-70% correct, which seems to be pretty good as far as rumors go. How much have we seen from ADB before in terms of rumors? Nothing. If you're going based on success rates then you might want to consider the fact that ADB has one of 0% right now.

Not trying to be a dick about it, I just want to make sure rash assumptions aren't being made by either side.


----------



## increaso (Jun 5, 2010)

FYI - original sources:

http://www.bolterandchainsword.com/index.php?showtopic=242370&hl=

Followed by:

http://www.warseer.com/forums/showthread.php?p=5952051

I've no interest in the primary topic, but it's clear that ghost21 is being dick and simply goading ADB because he got called out.

I do note with some amusement that there is a general opinion that the authors, and by extension Black Library, are just tacked on to the Games Workshop brand with no genuine input on the IP development. I would strongly dispute the assertion that a character (or characters) created in the Horus Heresy series would be allowed to survive simply to sell a model (i'm thinking Little Horus here).


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Zion said:


> From what I've seen he's closer to 60-70% correct, which seems to be pretty good as far as rumors go. How much have we seen from ADB before in terms of rumors? Nothing. If you're going based on success rates then you might want to consider the fact that ADB has one of 0% right now.
> 
> Not trying to be a dick about it, I just want to make sure rash assumptions aren't being made by either side.


ADB is a writer who works for black library, and knows a good number of people..... people who more than likely work on these codices. Saying we can't trust that he knows his shit simply because he hasn't told us anything that would LOSE HIM HIS JOB is, if you will forgive me, retarded. Now, on the other hand we have this little twerp who only known because he is supposed to be telling the wargaming public reasonably accurate rumors. Considering most people say he is 50/50, I’m guessing he isn’t exactly a ball of fire as far as that goes. I understand what you were trying to do, at least I hope, but it really isn't a very good argument.

EDIT: After reading through the vast majority of that little gem on warseer, I can say I have absolutely no respect for this ghost character. He just sounds like a 12 year old who can’t handle being corrected.


----------



## yanlou (Aug 17, 2008)

Id go with ADB aswell, as much as some of Ghosts rumors been correct, id have to say that Ghost is only right mainly via luck and simple conjecture, he may have some connection to the inner GW, alot if not more then 50% seems like wish listing. Id rather go with ADB know more on what sort of characters will be in the codex then someone anonymous. 
Not to say its not nice to see rumours finally for your fav army.


----------



## mcmuffin (Mar 1, 2009)

Why the hatred for ghost? even if his rumours are total bullshit, its better than having no rumours at all.


----------



## MadCowCrazy (Mar 19, 2009)

Personally I dont care much for the drama but I'd love to see ghost use the argument: If you really are who you say you are tell a plot line from your next book (or from a codex written by someone) that hasn't been published anywhere 


I am Heavy Weapons guy......and THIS!...is my Alpharius!


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

gen.ahab said:


> ADB is a writer who works for black library, and knows a good number of people..... people who more than likely work on these codices. Saying we can't trust that he knows his shit simply because he hasn't told us anything that would LOSE HIM HIS JOB is, if you will forgive me, retarded. Now, on the other hand we have this little twerp who only known because he is supposed to be telling the wargaming public reasonably accurate rumors. Considering most people say he is 50/50, I’m guessing he isn’t exactly a ball of fire as far as that goes. I understand what you were trying to do, at least I hope, but it really isn't a very good argument.
> 
> EDIT: After reading through the vast majority of that little gem on warseer, I can say I have absolutely no respect for this ghost character. He just sounds like a 12 year old who can’t handle being corrected.


See, here's where I have a problem. Everyone is siding with ABD because he's claiming to be a Black Library writer doesn't sit well with me. This is the internet where people regularly claim to be someone else so basing it solely on his name isn't enough for me. It honestly strikes me as irresponsible to just assume he's truthful based on a name that may not be his.

That's honestly why I'm more biased towards Ghost, because between the two of them he has a track record to go off of.

Either way this will be my last post about this because we really won't know until the codex comes out and getting into a fight on the internet over the identity of someone else would just be a waste of time. I'm just going to wait and see where these rumors end up rather than picking sides, because when that happens we'll know for sure who was right, and who isn't.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Zion said:


> See, here's where I have a problem. Everyone is siding with ABD because he's claiming to be a Black Library writer doesn't sit well with me. This is the internet where people regularly claim to be someone else so basing it solely on his name isn't enough for me. It honestly strikes me as irresponsible to just assume he's truthful based on a name that may not be his.


It is pretty well accepted that is his user name on 40k forums. The same name with the same avatar has been used on this site, and considering that at least one of the mods on this site is fairly buddy buddy with the man, I am willing to bet that if it wasn't ADB the account would have been bitch kicked a long time ago.


----------



## Son of mortarion (Apr 24, 2008)

mcmuffin said:


> Why the hatred for ghost? even if his rumours are total bullshit, its better than having no rumours at all.


i strongly disagree, and because of how often rumors get people worked up about the new book radically altering the balance of power in the game, only to turn out to be fanwankery, or an extreme misreading of the new rule. Consider the new necron codex, and the rumors concerning trazyn the infinite's ability. 

The original rumor had it being an ability that a necron lord could take, and that it might be targeted army-wide. Now that the codex is out, it is an ability that a special character has, and only targets models in combat with him.

While I appreciate having an idea of what might be coming, I believe that the effect it has is to create more negative responses than positive. 

That having been said, a reputable member of this site vouch for ADB, but I do not see any vouching for Ghost. I am inclined to side with ADB.


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

Zion said:


> See, here's where I have a problem. Everyone is siding with ABD because he's claiming to be a Black Library writer doesn't sit well with me. This is the internet where people regularly claim to be someone else so basing it solely on his name isn't enough for me. It honestly strikes me as irresponsible to just assume he's truthful based on a name that may not be his.


Yeah, no, it actually is ADB. He's mentioned posting on Warseer and Heresy on his blog. He's Ploss' personal friend. There's no doubt that he is who he says he is.


----------



## Svartmetall (Jun 16, 2008)

Katie Drake said:


> He's Ploss' personal friend.


I've got the negatives (and a very interesting .avi file) that prove it, too...


----------



## Son of mortarion (Apr 24, 2008)

Svartmetall said:


> I've got the negatives (and a very interesting .avi file) that prove it, too...


And how much will it cost to keep them from going viral?


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

Svartmetall said:


> I've got the negatives (and a very interesting .avi file) that prove it, too...


You realize that you are bound by honor and Internet Bro Code to upload said things and liberally spread them about, yes?


----------



## Svartmetall (Jun 16, 2008)

Katie Drake said:


> You realize that you are bound by honor and Internet Bro Code to upload said things and liberally spread them about, yes?


I dunno; ADB described in graphic detail what Loken (his cat) would do to my genitalia with his claws if ever I allowed The Ploss Tapes to become public knowledge...


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

Svartmetall said:


> I dunno; ADB described in graphic detail what Loken (his cat) would do to my genitalia with his claws if ever I allowed The Ploss Tapes to become public knowledge...


You'd be remembered as a Martyr, perhaps a saint.


----------



## Svartmetall (Jun 16, 2008)

Katie Drake said:


> You'd be remembered as a Martyr, perhaps a saint.


Yeah. See, the problem with martyrdom is, someone has to...y'know..._die_. I like my marital bits un-killed by rabid felines.


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

Now I has a sad. 

Your fault.


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

Svartmetall said:


> I dunno; ADB described in graphic detail what Loken (his cat) would do to my genitalia with his claws if ever I allowed The Ploss Tapes to become public knowledge...


But surely the fact we are now aware of the existance of such tapes contravenes this...

Go for broke! You have nothing to lose now!


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

i have a feeling i'm dangerously synonymous...

CP


----------

